# ekiga can't call out

## ballsystemlord

Hello, when I do an echo test or any other call ekiga pops up the window and all buttons are blanked out, it then closes the window. THe same happens with any call. The errors I get from stderr are:

```
XCAP error: Unauthorized

(ekiga:4210): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 4294967295 was not found when attempting to remove it

```

What do I do?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

emerge -pve ekiga

We may check your useflags and if something new gets pulled in.

also share your emerge --info, maybe someone sees something there.

----------

## ballsystemlord

emerge -pve

```
[ebuild     U  ] net-voip/ekiga-4.0.1::gentoo [4.0.0-r1::gentoo] USE="doc gnome h323 shm v4l xv (-aqua) -avahi -dbus -debug -eds -gconf -gstreamer -kde -kontact -ldap -libnotify -nls -pulseaudio -static -xcap" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx" 0 KiB

```

Kindly don't complain about the my cflags or such, I've had to explain them many times and they are correct for my strange processor.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.5-gentoodav5 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoodav5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_2117U_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3861844 total,    259616 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 11 Nov 2015 15:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r4::gentoo, 1.10.3-r1::gentoo, 1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.5::gentoo, 4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=x86-64 -mmmx -msse -msse3 -mssse3 -mpopcnt -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mfsgsbase -msse4.1 -msse4.2  -mfxsr -msahf -mrecip=all -mfpmath=sse -frecord-gcc-switches -minline-stringops-dynamically"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/yp/Makefile"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=x86-64 -mmmx -msse -msse3 -mssse3 -mpopcnt -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mfsgsbase -msse4.1 -msse4.2  -mfxsr -msahf -mrecip=all -mfpmath=sse -frecord-gcc-switches -minline-stringops-dynamically"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=x86-64 -mmmx -msse -msse3 -mssse3 -mpopcnt -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mfsgsbase -msse4.1 -msse4.2  -mfxsr -msahf -mrecip=all -mfpmath=sse -frecord-gcc-switches -minline-stringops-dynamically"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=x86-64 -mmmx -msse -msse3 -mssse3 -mpopcnt -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mfsgsbase -msse4.1 -msse4.2  -mfxsr -msahf -mrecip=all -mfpmath=sse -frecord-gcc-switches -minline-stringops-dynamically"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

INSTALL_MASK="/usr/lib/systemd/ /lib/systemd/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="16bit-indices 16k_voice 24bpp 256-color 3des 3ds 64bit CCL CTT Cube FOL FOLP HOL LCF Pure R Sequents X X509 Xaw3d ZF a2ps a52 aac aacplus aacs aalib abok abort abyss accelerator ace acetamide acl acoustid acpi active-responce activefilter adbc additional admin admin_script adminserver adns adplug ads aduioeffects aec aes aes-ni aesicm aesni aff afp afpacket afs agg aim aimodules aio airdrop-ng airgraph-ng airplay ais alac alarm alevt alias alisp all_cpolys all_sfx allegro allowbsd allowsendfilefd alsa alstream alt_gfx altgamma altq amd64 amqp amqplib amr amrenc amrnb analog angelscript animgif anonres ansi ant antiboss antlr antminer ants1 ants2 ao aosd aot ap apbs apcupsd apis aplaymidi apluse apm apng apop apparmor appletalk applications arcfour ares argyllcms aria aria2 armadillo arpack arpwarp arrays artist-screen aruba asdf asf asio asm asn asn1 aspell assembler asset-pipeline assets assistant asterisk asyncns atahpt atasmart atcp athena atm atmo atmodem atsc audacious audio audio-sdl audiofile audioqueue audit auditor aufs augeas auth authdaemond authdns-authcram authexternal authfile auto-completion auto-dn-suffix auto-hinter autobind autoclose autofs autoipd automap autopaste autostart autostatus autotools autotrace aux_xml avalon avalon-framework avalon-logkit avalon2 avalon4 avalonmm avatars avcodec avformat avfs awe32 awt background backgrounds badval bam ban banlists barcode baremetal bash-completion batteries battery bazaar bcel bcmath bd-xlator bdf beanport beanshell beats beautifulsoup3 beeper bench benchmark benchmark-uniplate berkdb bfio bflsc bfsb bfx bglpkg bgpclassless bifury bignums bigpic bind8-stats bip bitbang_spi bitforce bitfury bitmap bitmine_A1 bitsofbinary bittorrent bitwise bl bla bladerf blander blas blast blaster blink blksha1 blockerupter blowfish bluetooth bluray bmp boehm-gc booke bookmarks boost botan box bpd bpm branding brass breakpad bs2b bsf btrfs build-examples builder bullet buspirate_spi bwschedler bytestring-builder bzip2 bzr cache cairo cal3d camelcase camera camlp4 camlp5 canberra cancel-locks canlock canusb canvas caps caps-ng captcha captchaforms case catalogs cautious cb ccp4 cdda cdf cdio cdmamodem cdp cdparanoia cdr cdrdao cdrom cdsound cec cegui celt center-tilde cgal cgi cgi-lua cgi-php cgns chaco channels chappa charconv chardet charmap charset chart charts chaselev chat-screen chatzilla cheats checkpath checksum cheetah cherrypy chm cholmod chroma chromaprint chroot chua ciao cilk cinder clamav clamd clamdtop clang clarens class-nofakelag classbrowser classicui cleanweb cli client clientinfo clients clipboard clisp clock clocksrc clozurecl clucene clutter clvm cma cman cmkopt cmsis-dap cobalt codebase coin coinmp cointerra collada color color-output colordiff colorio colorpicker colors combination-explosion-check command-not-found commandline commands common-lisp commonslogging commonsnet compact compat compat-dapl compat15 compatability compiler compress compressed conduit11 connection-sharing connectivity conntrack console constraints container contect context contrast contrib control-socket convert convert-mozilla-cookies copy corefonts courier courierauth cover coverage coverpage cpio cpudetection cpufreq_bench cpuload cpumining cpusets cracklib cramfs crash-reporter crashreporter crc crda creds crossdev crossfade crypt crypt-xlator crypto cryptoapi cryptohash cryptokit cryptopp cryptsetup crystalhd crywrap csc cscope csoundac css ctrlport ctrls ctype ctypes-python cue cuneiform cups curl curlwrappers cursors custom-tune cxsparse cxx cycles cygnal cython cytune d daap dane dap dapl dat data databasedesigner datafiles dataforms datahub datastreamsmanager dawn db dbi dbm dc1394 dcac dcc dcc_video dcc_voice dchroot ddepgentry dds debugger dec_av dec_av2 dediprog default-term defineformat deflate demosaic dep deploy deriving deriving-ocsigen des desktop desktopswitch detex dev-help development device-mapper devil devref devtools dfu dga dhclient dhcp dhcp-tools dhcpcd dhcpd dht dia diags dict diff dig digesty digital dii dillo dirac directfb director discid discogs discouraged diskuse display display-mapper distinct-l divine django djbfft djvu dk dkim dlfunc dlna dlz dmapi dmarc dmenu dmi dmi_sysinfo dmraid dmtx dmx dna dnd dns dnsdb dnsretry dnssec dnstap doc doc-pdf docbook doctool dom doom doomsday dos dot dot1 dot3 double double-precision dovecot-sasl down-root download download-subs downloadorder downloads-monitor doxygen doxysearch dpi drawing drbd dri dri3 drillbit drivingdistance drizzle drkaiser drm drmaa drmkms dropbox ds2490 ds9097 ds9097u dsdp dsn dso dssi dts dtv dualminer dump dundee dunstify dv dvb dvbpsi dvbscan dvd dvdarchive dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi dvi2tty dvipdfm dvitty dxr3 dyn-manifest dynamic dynamic-linking dynamicEDT3D dynamicplugin dynload dynmasq dynscaler eai eap eap-sim eap-tls eb ebics ebook ecap ecc echo2 echonest echonest_tempo echoping ecl ecls ecm edit editline editor edp eet efi efiemu eigen ekg elasticsearch elbeem email emf emoticon emoticons emovix empty enca enchant encode endomorphism enscript entropy envconf eolconv epoll eppclient eps epspdf equalizer ermt escreen esfq esi ethernet etiquette evas eve eventhandler evfs evil ewfv examples excel exceptions exe exif exiscan-acl exiv2 expat expect expert-mode expoblending exporter ext-sound ext4 extban-stacking extended-keys extended-solver extensions external external-filters externel-hsm extjs extra extra-algorithms extra-cardsets extra-ciphers extra-print-profiles extra-tools extra-webapps exynos f2fs faac faad facedetect fading-colors faillog fallback fam fancy fancydm farp fast-bignum fast-libs fastcgi fasteap fastparser fastscroll fasttrack fat fatape fatlines fb2 fbcon fbcon_frontend_able fbcon_frontend_linux fbcon_frontend_sdl fbcon_frontend_vnc fbcon_frontend_x fbcondecor fbdev fbsplash fcdfcgi fcoe fcp fdp fdt fec feed feedreader festival ffmpeg fftw fidonet fifo figlet file-attr file-inspect filecaps fileinfo filelog filemessagearchive filescheme filestorage filestreamsmanager filetransfer filter filter-aaaa filter-proxy filters findbugs finger fips fishbmc fits fixed-rrset flac flake flatfile flexresp3 flite fltk fluidsynth flup fmod focused-urgency fontconfig fontforge fonts foomatic foomaticdb fop fortran fortune fox fping fpm fprint fpx fradj freebox freedoom freeimage freenode frei0r frontend frontend-optional frost ft ft2232_spi ftconv ftdi ftp ftpd ftruncate fts fua fullmm fuse fusion fusiondale fusionsound futex futures g-sorcery g15 g711 g722 g7221 g726 g729 gajim game game-engine garden gasgano gbm gc gcdmaster gcj gcl gcode gconv gcrypt gd gda gdal gdb gdbm gdbui gdk-pixbuf gdml geant3 gearman gecko gemplug genders general generic genshi geoip georeplication geotiff gevent gftp ggi gif gimp gio gist git github gjdoc gl gl2ps gl3plus gles2 glew glfw glgd glib glpk glsl gltf glupy glusterfs glut gmath gmcp gme gml gmp gmtfull gmttria gnumetric gnupg gnupl gnuplot gnutella gnutls goffice gold goom gopher gost gpac gpc gpg-agent gphoto gpl gpm gps gpsbabel gptfdisk gpx-extentions graceful-exit graceful-termination graffiti grammar granite graph graphbrowsing graphft-fe graphics graphite graphtft graphviz grass grc gre green grib gridseed grilo groovy groupwise growl grp grub gsf gshhs gsl gsm gsm-bs gsm-ms gsm-nonstandard gssapi gstreamer gstreamer010 gsubr gtk gtk2-perl gtkspell gtkstyle gtp gts guess gui guidexml guile gunit gusb gvfs gwmetadata gwnum gzip h224 h281 h323 h8power hackrf halfword halvm hamlib hardened hash hashbuster hashbuster2 hashfast hashratio havege hbci hdaps hddtemp hdf hdf5 hdri help-screen helpers hepmc herbicide heretic herwig hesiod hexen hfs hid high-tnts highlight hili hipe hires histman history hog horizon host hostip howl-compat hpcups hpn hs2.0 hscolor hsieh hsl htcp html htmldoc htmlreport htmlsingle htmltidy http http-cache http-conduit http-server httpd httppower https humanities hunspell hwinfo hybrid hyperestraier hyphenation i3 iax ibam ibcm ibl ibmvio icap icap-client icarus icedtea7 ices ico icons iconsets iconv icoutils icp icq icu id3tag id64 ide idea idl idle idn idoutils ifp ifsession ifversion igbinary iksemel ilbc ilbc-webrtc image image-blocking image-cache image-converter imagecache imagemagick imaging imap imapc imlib imlib2 impi implicittls import-filter importers inbandstreams indent indexing indi infinality infiniband info infowidget ini inifile init injection inkjar inmemory innkeywords input-sdl input_control input_file input_hub input_testpicture input_uvc inspect-icons int-quality int64 intel_led interactive interlaced internal-fltk interpreter inventor iodbc ioext ios-vout iostats ipalias ipc iplsrc ipod ipp iprint iproute2 iptables iptc ipv4 ipv6 ipython iqauth iqbalance irc irrlicht isabelle isac-float isag iscsi isdn ismodem iso iso14755 isterique ithreads ivorbis ivr ixj j2me jabber jabbersearch jack jad jadetex jai jansson java javacomm javamail javascript jbig jde jdepend jemacs jemalloc jfs jimi jimtcl jingle jingtain jinja jmf jni john jp2k jpeg jpeg2k jpgraph jsapi jsbsim jsch json json-c judy jumpplay justify kaapi kaspersky kasumi kate kbindicator kdcraw kdecards kdrive keccak keeso kenetic kerberos kernel-helper kexiv2 key-screen keybinder keyboard keychain keymap keyring keyscrub keystone keywords kino klondike kmod kms knc kpathsea kpoll kross kvm l16 l3 ladspa lame lammps-memalign lapack large-pcap-64bit lash lasi lastseen latency_timing latex latexmk launch launch-frontend launcher lcd lcms ldap-sasl ldapi ldns led lensfun leveldb lfd libaio libass libatomic libcaca libcanberra libdnet libedit libev libevent libextractor libffi libgig libguess libkms liblockfile libmount libmpdclient libmpeg2 libmpv libnet libopts libotf libpolymake libproxy library librrd libsamplerate libsoxr libssh2 libtar libtiger libtirpc libusb libusb0 libuv libv4l libvert libvirtd libvisual libwww libxml2 libyaml libzfs lid lightdm lights lighttpd lilo linear lineedit link links-cloud linsys linux-smp-stats linux_spi littlefury livestatus lldpmed lm_sensors lmdb lmtp lobby locator lock_pthreadmutex lock_pthreadrw lock_semaphore log log4j log_forensic logger logging login lognorm logrotate logviewer logwatch long-double lorcon lprng-failsafe lpsol lpsolve lqr lua lua-cairo lua-imlib lua52-compat luatex lucene lvm lvm1 lximage lxml lyrics lyrics-screen lz4 lzma lzo m4lib-png mac macvtap mad madwifi magic magnetgenerator maildir maildrop mainmenu mainmenuhooks make-pandoc-man-pages mako man managesieve manpages manual mapeditor maping maps markdown masquerade master math mathml matplotlib matroska matrox maui maxcount mbim mbox mbx mcast mclib md md5 md5sum mdadm mdb mdbox meanwhile mecab media mediaplayer mediawiki melt memcache memcached memoryview menubar menuorg mercurail messages messaging metabank metacontacts metadata metadata-analysis-api metalink metapost metis mew mex mhash midi mikmod mikrokopter milter mime mimencode miner-fs minion minisat minizip mirage mirisdr misdn mixer mjpeg mktmp mkunicodedata mlogft mmap mms mms-agent mmx mmxext mng mobi moc mod mod_irc mod_muc mod_proxy mod_proxy65 mod_statsdx mod_wsgi mode-paranoid model-viewer models modern-top modpack modplug mods modules modutils mongodb monitor monitoring mono monolithic-build monotone mopac7 mosh-hardening mount mouse mousewheel mozdom mp3 mp4 mpb mpd mpeg mpeg2 mpeg3 mpfi mpfr mpg123 mpi mpir mplayer mpls mpqc mpris mprpc mpu401 mpx msdoc msg msms msn mspack msppt mspub msqldump mstflint msxls mta mtp mudflap multicore multimedia multinetworks multipath multiple-slurmd multiple-users multiuser multiuserchat munin musepack music mvl mwaw mxit mydns mysql mysqlhotcopy mysqlnd mytharchive mythbrowser mythgallery mythgame mythmusc mythnetvision mythnews mythweather na_dd na_dtv na_icons nagios nagios-dns nagios-game nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh naludump nano-syntax nanofury nas nat nat-pmp native-exceptions natspec nbconvert nc ncap2 ncat ncd ncp ncurses ndiff ndmp nelma neo net netapi netbeans netcdf netgroups netlink netpbm nettle netware networking networkmonitor neutron new-clx newt nfacct nfcontract nfct nfkc nfq nfqueue nfs nfsdcld nfsexports nfsidmap nfsv4 nfsv41 nftrack nic3com nicnatsemi nicrealtek nids nio-buffers nis nlopt nntp no-opts noaa nocrypto-algorithms noctcp nokia nominatim non-ether-decoders nonblockdialogs norewrite normalize normalizemime normalizer notifier nova novncproxy nowin nping npm npp nptl nscd nsec3 nslint nsplugin nss-pem nsscache nssdb ntfs ntfsdecrypt ntl ntlm ntp null numa numpy nut nuv nxclient nyx oauth obex objc objc++ objc-gc ocaml ocamlopt ocs2005-message-hack oct octave odalaunch odbc odbcmanual ode odf odk odt-schema ofa offensive office offlinehelp ofono ofx ogdi ogg ogg123 ogp_spi ogre oidentd oil ois oldfdm oldlua omega omudpsproof omxil oniguruma online-services oom opaque open_perms openal openbabel openclipart openclipartcards openconnect opencv opendbx opendx openexr openft opengl openglt openid openimageio openimpi openinventor openldap openmedia openmm openmp openni openni2 opennl openntpd openpgp openrc opensc opensm openssl opensslcrypt openstreetmap opensync openvg openvpn openvswitch openvz operoverride operoverride-verify opl-musicpack optimizations optimize option102 opus oqgraph orc orig-ip oro orphaninstances ortp osc oscar osd osdmenu osg osgapps osmesa ospfapi osplookup oss otp otr otroid ots outline-magic output_autofocus output_http output_rtsp output_udp outputs overlays ovmf p2p package-dipole package-meam package-rigid packages packed packrat padlock paf pager paging pairing pango panorama papi paraview parcheck pari parmap parse-clocks parsec parted passenger passwd password pasteafter pastebin pastefonts pbs pcap pcapnav pcf pciutils pcm pcntl pcre pcre-jit pcre-light pcre16 pcre32 pda pdf pdf-writer pdfannotextractor pdftk pdl pdl2 pdo peas pedro peer_perms pep8 pepmanager performance-counters perfprofiling perftest perl permashift pfb pfbins pgf pgm pgo pgp pgplot phar phonon php phyp physfs physics pide pin-upstream-blobs pinentry pipe pipes pixbuf pixman pixmaps pkcs11 plaintext player playlist playtools ploop plotutils plplot plugdouble plugin plugin-autoweb plugin-btscan plugin-checksum plugin-doat plugin-dot15d4 plugin-fishlim plugin-ptw plugin-spectools plugin-sysinfo plugin-syslog plugins plugman pm-utils png png-images pnm pnp pocket poco podcast poll pompressed-lumas pony_spi pop pop3c popcnt poppler portaudio portmidi portmon positioning posix postgis postgres postproc postscript potprchu povray powermanagment powersave powertop ppds ppm ppp pppd pptx prawn prdr prebuilt-documentation prediction prefix-chaining prefixaq prelink presence presto pretty prevent-removal printsupport priority prison privacy privacylists privatestorage prng probepg procmail production profile_accuracy programs proj project-center projectm pronounce protobuf provision proxy proxy_getwork proxyz-stratum psd psf pstricks publishers publishsubscribe pvr pxeserial pyamg pyflakes pyglet pygments pygrub pylint pyobject pyparsing pyqt4 pyside pysolcards pythia8 python python-bindings python3 python_gevent pyx pyzord q64 qalculate qd qdbm qemu qemu-block qhull qmail-spp qmi qmimodem qml qmmm-tinker qnx qos qpak qrcode qrd qt3support qt4 qt5 qthelp quad quasi-quotation quesoglc quicktime quodlibet quotation qupl quvi qwt r600-llvm-compiler rabbitmq rad1 radio radius raet ramfs raop raptor rar raspberry-pi ratelimit ratio raw rawio rawspeed rayer_spi raytracerx razor rc5 rdns rdoc rds react readline readme readpcap recode recommended recorder recording recursion-limit redeyes redis redland reencrypt reflex regex regexp registration reiser4 reiserfs reload-error-restart relp remix remore remore-http remote-access remotecontrol rencode renderer rendering replaygain replicated replication reports resize-optimization resolvconf resolveids resolver resources reverse-proxy rewrite rfc2307 rfc3195 rfc3779 rfc5424hmac rfc822 rgmanager rle rmagick rmap rmodifier rngstreams rnotes roaming rockminer roe rogye romio root rootfs rope rosprite rostersearch rotor routing rplay rpm rpm4 rpz rrdcgi rscripted rsp-hle rsxs rtc rtf rtmp rtsp rubber rubberband ruby ruby-bindings run run-exes rups rygel s3tc s7 saamg samples samtools sanitize sarin sasl satamv satasii savedconfig sawman sbc sbcl sbsms sc55-musicpack scale0tilt scanner sce scheduler schematics schroedinger schur science scipy scope score scotch scp screen screensaver script scripting scripts scripttools scrollview scrypt scsh scsi scsi-crypto sctp sdb-ldap sdbox sdk sdl sdl-audio sdl-image sdl-sound sdlgfx sdp seamless-hbars seamonkey search-index search-screen seccomp secure secure-delete secure-messaging security seed segger sendmail sensord sensors serprog server server-lookups servermessagearchive servers servicediscovery servlet servletapi servlets session sessionnegotiation setproctitle sexy sflow sftp sgauth sgconf sgconf_xml sgconv sge sha sha1 sha256d sha512 shadow shaper shared-dricore shared-glapi shared-rep sharedclient sharedmem sharedstorage shell shellicon shm shmvideo shortcutmnager shorten shorturl shout showdesktop showlistmodes shunnotices shx sid side-channel sieve sift signer sigsegv silc silex silo simage simple-clients simpleini simplexml sip sipe sipim sitemisc skey skins slabs-reassign slang slideshow slit sloppy slp slurm small-scale smart smbclient smbsharemodes smbtav2 smi smime smp smpeg sms smtp sna snappy snapshot sndfile snmp snmppower snort snowberry soap sockets socks5 socksstreams softhsm softquota solr solver song-screen songs sonmp sound soundcloud soundextract sounds soundtouch sourcefire sourceview sox spacenav spam-report spamassassin span spandsp sparse spectre speex spell spf sphinx spice spidermonkey spoof spoof-source spooler spring sql sql-pooling sqlite sqlite3 squashfs squish srfi1 srp srs srt srtp srv ss5 sse sse2 sse2_4way sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssh ssh1 ssl ssl-crtd ssse3 sst-rsync sst-xtrabackup staging standardstyles stargazer stars static-libs static_pairalign staticsockets statistics status stdlib stdlog stemminf stereo stk stl stlink storable storage-daemon streams streflop strong-optimization stun subject-rewrite subtitles subunit subversion sudo suexec suid superlu supernodal superserver support_aesni svg svgtiny svm swap-16bit-csp swat swfdec swift swig swing swipl swscale swt sylpheed symon symux synctex syntax-check syslog sysquota sysstat system-binutils system-cario system-crontab system-cxx-headers system-ffmpeg system-icu system-jpeg system-libs system-libvpx system-libyaml system-llvm system-lua system-mpmath system-mupdf system-qemu system-seabios system-sqlite system-wine systemencoding systeminfo systemlib systemtap systray sysv-utils sysvipc szip t1lib tabbed table tablet tachyon tads2compiler tads3compiler tagged taglib tagsoup tahoe talkfilters target-32 target-64 targetbased taskbar tbb tci tcl tcp tcpd tcpdump tcpreplay tdb tdls template_haskell templates terminal terminfo tesseract test-programs testbed testutil tevent tex4ht texi2html text texturemate textures tfo tftp tga th theme_avp theme_deepblue theme_deeppurple theme_poetter themedesigner themes theora thesaurus thin thin-splines threaded threads threadsafe thumbnails tidy tiff tilepath tiles timelib timezone timidity tinfo tint2conf tinydns tinyxml tk tls tls-heartbeat tng toggle toilet tokenizer tokyocabinet tomahawk tomcat toolame toolbar tools topal topicisnuhost toplevel toporouter tor tor-hardening tordns torque torrentparser tos touchscreen tpda tpm transcode translator transmission transmit transmitter transparency transparent trashquota tray trayicon tre trellis trickledm trigger truetype trust trustworthy trypandoc tsdns tslib tsmuxer tta tts ttxtsubs tty-helpers tun2socks tutorials tv tv_check tv_combiner tv_pick_cgi twinfury twinserial twisted twolame type3 ubertooth0-firmware ubertooth1-firmware ucd-compat udf udis86 udns udpgw udunits ufw uhd ui-console ui-m64py ulog umfpack uml unac uname unbound uncommon-eap-types unconfined unicode unique_id unit-mm unit_cur unity-build unix unsupported unwind unzip uploadprogress upnp upnp-av upstream-proxy urandom uriparser urlpicpreview urlprocessor urwid usb usbblaster usbhost usecas user-homedirs usermod userpriv usertools usrp1 ust utilities utils uucp uudeview uuencode uuid uxa v4l v4l2 vaapi valgrind vamp vasarajanauloja vboxwebsrv vc vcard vcd vcdx vde vdr velvetbird vepa verify-file versaloon vf-dlopen vga vhost-net viategtool video video-glide64mk2 video-rice videoscheduler videoslideshow vidmode view view-captcha views vimeo virt virt-network virtal-users virtfs virtualbox visibility visio visual visualizer vlc vm vmci vmd vmhgfs vmrl vmware vmware_guest_linux vnc vo vocoder voice voip volpack volume vorbis vpnc vpx vroot vserver vsock vst vte vtk vxml vz-kernel vz-migrate wad wallet wanpipe warnstarts wato wav waveform wavelet wavpack wayland wayland-compositor wccp wccpv2 wcwidth wddx weak-algorithms webapp webapp-secure webdav webdav-neon webdav-serf webgl webinterface webkit webkit2 webm webmail webp webphoto webrtc-aec webserver websockets whitelists widgets wifi wiki wildcards wildmidi wimax win32codecs wineappdb wininst winpopup wireshark-plugins wma wma-fixed wmf word-perfect wordexp wordperfect worldclock wpg wps wrappers www wxuniversal wxwidgets wyfv x11extras x11vnc x264 x265 x6500 x86emu xa xalan xanim xar xatrix xattr xbase xcb xcf xcomposite xdg xdm-auth xdmf2 xemacs xerces-c xetex xext xface xfer xfig xforms xfs xft xgetdefault xhtml xindy xine xinerama xinetd xkb xklavier xlib-xcb xlisten xlockrc xls xml xmldoclet xmlpatterns xmlreader xmlrpc xmltv xmlwriter xmms2 xmp xmpp xmppuriqueries xorgmodule xosd xplanet xpm xpression xprint xps xrandr xref xrender xrootd xsbpl xscreensaver xskatcards xsl xslt xsm xspf xstttings xtended xterm xtinyproxy-header xv xvfb xvid xvmc xwayland xz yaepg yahoo yahoo-geo yajl yaml yappl yasim yaz yenc youtube ypbind yubikey yuv4mpeg zbus zenmap zephyr zero zeromq zeusminer zfcpdump zfs ziffy zip zlib zmq zrtp zsh-completion ztex ztv zvbi zypper" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel ice1724 intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2 adc65 agfa_cl20 aox ax203 barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a jl2005c kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 pentax polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 st2205 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z topfield toshiba_pdrm11 tp6801" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse2_4way sse4.1 sse4.2 popcnt" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard vmmouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US" LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4 php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python_targets_python2_7 python3_4 python_targets_python3_4" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="arm i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-voip/ekiga-4.0.0-r1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="doc gnome h323 shm v4l xv (-aqua) -avahi -dbus -debug -eds -gconf -gstreamer -kde -kontact -ldap -libnotify -nls -pulseaudio -static -xcap" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx"

```

----------

